# 1999 ford diesel problem



## farmtruckerboy (Jan 18, 2009)

:crying: I have somewhat of a problem with my 1999 ford f-250 diesel pickup truck, the thing will not smoke for nothing I put my foot to the floor but nothing. There is no chip in the truck's computer and the only thing that was done to it that I can see is a K&N air filter? Could someone help me out please becuase I am putting on stacks and with is stack without having smoke porring out them!


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

farmtruckerboy;769235 said:


> :crying: I have somewhat of a problem with my 1999 ford f-250 diesel pickup truck, the thing will not smoke for nothing I put my foot to the floor but nothing. There is no chip in the truck's computer and the only thing that was done to it that I can see is a K&N air filter? Could someone help me out please becuase I am putting on stacks and with is stack without having smoke porring out them!


While it looks cool, I wouldnt really be complaining if your truck doesnt smoke black, because its wasted fuel.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Is your truck old enough to smoke?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I think they look stupid when they smoke JMO


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;769260 said:
 

> I think they look stupid when they smoke JMO


I agree, also smoking increases heart attacks by 400%.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;769262 said:


> I agree, also smoking increases heart attacks by 400%.


It's just getting so dang expensive too


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Not that Im pro damaging the environment for no reason but i still think this looks cool 



 and JD Dave the 400% comment is funny


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

sven_502;769305 said:


> Not that Im pro damaging the environment for no reason but i still think this looks cool
> 
> 
> 
> and JD Dave the 400% comment is funny


You reeally think that is bad for the enviroment?


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I think we kind of ruined this guys thread lol.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

anyone try a cohiba?
They smoke real nice.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

On topic

Neither of my 7.3's smoke

They are both stock


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

theyre not supposed to smoke i dont see why its a problem


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

My bosses old 99 7.3 would only smoke when it was cold in the morning.


----------



## mikeyfff1011 (Nov 30, 2008)

if you want it to smoke upgrade your injectors and get a tuner


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

mikeyfff1011;769381 said:


> if you want it to smoke upgrade your injectors and get a tuner


then put $3000 on the side for a new trans, bucause once you put theoversize injectors and computer tuner in it, you will blow the trans.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

*K&N filter*

K&N filters in the stock air box is gonna cost you a turbo too. The airbox design is poor at best on the early and late 99"s.

Ugh, where to start on a truck like that.........It would be fun to build it up with the other guys checkbook! With the trans included, I spend about $6500 doing mine.


----------



## farmtruckerboy (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks guys I know that if my truck does not smoke that I will save money but what if someone is driving really close to your truck and if you slam on your brakes that the person would hit you, would you want them to figure out that you do not tailgate with me.


----------



## mikeyfff1011 (Nov 30, 2008)

farmtruckerboy;770120 said:


> Thanks guys I know that if my truck does not smoke that I will save money but what if someone is driving really close to your truck and if you slam on your brakes that the person would hit you, would you want them to figure out that you do not tailgate with me.


i seen someone do that following a cummins boy did they get introduced to some black smoke lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My friend has an 02 stroker with a chip and it only smokes if you roll into the throttle gently while in over drive. Basically anytime there is low boost he can get a little puff. However if he just stands on it there is no smoke like you are saying you want.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

check this rig out 




a few of my buddies had older cummins' with stacks that smogged pretty bad, i really dont care for it because then anything you tow or have in the bed gets saturated with soot. also i dont think my customers want to see my truck lugging and blowing smoke around town or on their lots. i do like it at truck pulls though


----------



## mikeyfff1011 (Nov 30, 2008)

some people just dont know what to do with their life sometime lol ------>


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

My 84 sub with a 6.2 would smoke if you used starting fuild to start it. I mean really smoke had the neighbor come outside complaining about it. You need to dirty up the injectors. Put a little dirt in your fuel tank


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

you can get decent smoke with stock injectors and a tuner, but you need big injectors to get that old-fashioned locomotive look.


----------

